# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  tracey- ann oberman without curley hair

## crazygirl



----------


## Bryan

its a wig

----------


## Trinity

Is it really her - I would never have recognised her!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Its a wig.. lol, I thought this would be a striaght hair blonde picture!!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

It's definitely a wig.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

mmm - she definitely looks better with curley hair. i dont like her with straight hair much.

----------


## crazygirl

its an old pic it might be before she dyed her hair blonde

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

It's a wig, lol! It's not her real hair.

----------


## Katy

got to be a wig it would be impossible to make hair straight when its that curly

----------


## crazygirl

> got to be a wig it would be impossible to make hair straight when its that curly


i read on the e/e site that she staightens her hair in public so no one reconises her

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Is it not when she was in Big Train?

----------


## crazygirl

here's what it says in a interview:Tracy-Ann sometimes uses hair straighteners so that she doesn't get recognised

----------


## samantha nixon

i read that aswell crazygirl but whether its a wig or not it doesnt really suit her i prefer her with curly hair

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I prefer her hair curly too.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

her hair looks better curly

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

yeh -definitely!!!

----------


## eastenderfan_91

i love her hair curly i think its great so she would look different with straight hair i would say

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Her hair is what makes her.

----------


## Layne

That is a wig!!!! I think it was for Big Train, but i'm not to sure, Where is lexie when ya need her!!

But that is deffinatly a wig!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I thought is was from that. Thanks for comfiming, FLD  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I think that the picture is from a different comedy TV programme that she did called 'Comedy Nation'. 
She does dress up in some very funny costumes and quite a few wigs for Big Train though!!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

She co-wrote Big Train.

----------


## emma_strange

Lol that so doesnt look like her

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

No, it does not.

----------


## Layne

> I thought is was from that. Thanks for comfiming, FLD


Yeh well i no its a wig, but i'm not a 100% on ut being from big train, it might be as Carrie said from 'Comedy Nation' I'll see if i can find out!

----------


## di marco

yep its def a wig

----------


## i_luv_dennis

omg it looks nothing like her

----------


## Layne

> omg it looks nothing like her


yeh lots of people have said that, i mean ok she looks different and everything, but you can still tell its Tracy-ann.Well i think you can anyway   :Searchme:

----------


## di marco

> yeh lots of people have said that, i mean ok she looks different and everything, but you can still tell its Tracy-ann.Well i think you can anyway


i agree layne, she does look different but you can still see its her
(this is my 5000th post yay!  :Big Grin: )

----------


## kirsty_g

omg look at her she looks better with curley hair

----------


## Layne

> i agree layne, she does look different but you can still see its her
> (this is my 5000th post yay! )


yeh i no its her!!
And congrats honey!! 5,000 wow!!!   :Thumbsup:   :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> And congrats honey!! 5,000 wow!!!


thanks hunni! x x x

----------


## Charmed

Scary...chrissie without curly hair!

----------


## RealityGap

that is one scary photo of TAO!!  suits her lovely curls more  :Smile:

----------


## eastenderfan_91

congratulations di marco for the number of posts thats amazing

----------


## squarelady

> Yeh well i no its a wig, but i'm not a 100% on ut being from big train, it might be as Carrie said from 'Comedy Nation' I'll see if i can find out!


It's not from Big Train. I've got Big Train and watched it a million times, it's def. not from there. It's from a radio play she did called 'The Attractive Young Rabbi'.

----------


## Layne

> It's not from Big Train. I've got Big Train and watched it a million times, it's def. not from there. It's from a radio play she did called 'The Attractive Young Rabbi'.


Oh right ok,well thanks for clearing that up lexie, i told you all she'd know!! Ta honey! x

----------


## squarelady

> Oh right ok,well thanks for clearing that up lexie, i told you all she'd know!! Ta honey! x


 :Lol:  That's alright!

----------


## di marco

> congratulations di marco for the number of posts thats amazing


thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Amber

I saw a pic of her on the front of the newest issue of _Top SantÃ©_ and her hair is wavy. She looks absolutely gorgeous!

----------


## RealityGap

> I saw a pic of her on the front of the newest issue of _Top SantÃ©_ and her hair is wavy. She looks absolutely gorgeous!


I saw that pic too - she is a stunning lady!  How I wish I looked that good

----------


## Amber

> I saw that pic too - she is a stunning lady!  How I wish I looked that good


Don't we all *sigh*..  :Smile:

----------


## Layne

> I saw a pic of her on the front of the newest issue of _Top SantÃ©_ and her hair is wavy. She looks absolutely gorgeous!



can ya scan it, or can someone scan it anyone?
PLEASE!

----------


## Amber

> can ya scan it, or can someone scan it anyone?
> PLEASE!


Sorry! My scanner's busted but I could try taking a photo of it (dunno if it'll work) because I want that photo as much as you do Layne  :Big Grin:  

I'll try tomorrow because I'm exausted after all of the running around and screaming I was doing, when Jake came back tonight!

----------


## Layne

> Sorry! My scanner's busted but I could try taking a photo of it (dunno if it'll work) because I want that photo as much as you do Layne  
> 
> I'll try tomorrow because I'm exausted after all of the running around and screaming I was doing, when Jake came back tonight!


Oh ok honey! Thanks a million!!!!! I'll try and see if i can see that anywhere *never heard of Top sante before though   :Searchme:  * thansk again honey! And i know Jakey is back!   :Wub:

----------


## Amber

> Oh ok honey! Thanks a million!!!!! I'll try and see if i can see that anywhere *never heard of Top sante before though   * thansk again honey! And i know Jakey is back!


I hadn't heard of it either so..  :Confused:  
I just bought it because it had Tracy Ann Oberman on the front! I was with my 10 year old brother at the time and when I saw it I was like, "Oooh!" and he said, "What?" so I pointed to the pic of her and he looked at me confused and said, "Do I need to ask who?" and I was like, "You shouldn't need to. It's Tracy Ann." Then he gave me more strange looks so I said, "It's the marvellous woman who plays Chrissie!" And he didn't believe me and told me she was someone else! So I was like, "I should know whether or not it's her!"

The nerve of him!  :Lol: 
Btw Sorry I rambled on about my life story  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Layne

> I hadn't heard of it either so..  
> I just bought it because it had Tracy Ann Oberman on the front! I was with my 10 year old brother at the time and when I saw it I was like, "Oooh!" and he said, "What?" so I pointed to the pic of her and he looked at me confused and said, "Do I need to ask who?" and I was like, "You shouldn't need to. It's Tracy Ann." Then he gave me more strange looks so I said, "It's the marvellous woman who plays Chrissie!" And he didn't believe me and told me she was someone else! So I was like, "I should know whether or not it's her!"
> 
> The nerve of him! 
> Btw Sorry I rambled on about my life story



The nerve!! No you didn't ramble! I will keep a look out for the mag thanks! x

----------


## Amber

Layne!
I had no luck as my sister knicked my camera but it's on Forever Loving TAO  :Big Grin:

----------


## squarelady

*points to signature* The links there, you can only look..can't take without permission. She's looks amazing though. Hair's more wavy than curly. Stunning!

----------


## Layne

> *points to signature* The links there, you can only look..can't take without permission. She's looks amazing though. Hair's more wavy than curly. Stunning!


yeh i already seenit over there and am doing what you suggested lexie buying about 3 copies, she looks fabby!

----------


## squarelady

It's the most obvious thing to do! Everybody needs a copy!  :Lol:

----------


## crazygirl

i love her curley hair

----------


## Gabby

Me too crazygirl  :Smile:  Its unique to EE lol.. I would like to see a picture of Tracey with fully natural but staighned hair.. that would be the day! I wouldn't be able to reconigse her!!

----------


## crazygirl

thats why she has it staight when she is out and about because no one reconises her

----------


## kelly05

> its a wig


100%!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace



----------


## Debs

> 


 
She looks fab with staright hair

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It just looks so big! I can't get used to it

----------


## lollymay

it suits her with her hair like that

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I think i prefer the curly hair, but when it's done properly.

----------


## sarahwelford

i love both styles she looks nice what ever straight curly

----------


## Emma-Lou

It looks so different but yeah she look great with it straight or curly

----------


## sarahwelford

it does look diffrent but in a good way there are people who can just have there hair straight or just curly but tracey ann can have it straight and curly and looks great

----------


## Emma-Lou

Yeahi have curly hair but nit nearly as nice as hers and i can straighten my hair or leave it curly she suits both styles

----------


## sarahwelford

she does like nice and from the clips i have seen on gmtv and stuff she seems like a really nice person

----------


## Emma-Lou

Are there any clips for when she was on gmtv?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I love her curly hair!!

----------


## Debs

I prefer her with straight haironly coz sometimes her curly hair looks a bit wild, i mean birds would love that hair as a home!!!

----------


## di marco

> I prefer her with straight haironly coz sometimes her curly hair looks a bit wild, i mean birds would love that hair as a home!!!


i prefer her curley hair, i dont think the straight hair really suits her that much

----------


## xsoftladybugx

It really does'nt suit her!! Not one bit!!

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

I agree xsoftladybugx

----------


## sarahwelford

i like it but i like her curly hair better

----------


## kirstienod

there brill thanks for posting

----------


## Crazzykayzz

Omg, omg, omg, tacey-ann oberman looks welf diff. without curly hair, lmfao

----------


## crazygirl

i think she looks older

----------


## Kim

> 


Urgh. I think she looks better without curly hair without a wig.

----------

